# Λεσότο ή Λεσόθο;



## stathis (Nov 18, 2009)

Σιχαίνομαι τα διλήμματα...
Βλέπω με έκπληξη ότι το Google βγάζει υπερδιπλάσια Λεσό*θ*ο (181.000 προς 81.000).

Υπάρχει και σχετικό ανέκδοτο. Ρωτάει η ξανθιά:
- Τελικά είναι Ιράν ή Ιράκ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Προφανώς θα είδες κι εσύ στη βίκι ότι Λεσότο είναι «η χώρα των ανθρώπων που μιλούν τη γλώσσα Σ(εσ)ότο» που προφέρεται [sɪ̀sʊ́tʰʊ̀], οπότε... ψηφίζω Τ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2009)

Το ΥπΕξ προτιμά το Λεσότο, αλλά δεν αφήνει παραπονεμένο και το Λεσόθο: 228 έναντι 39.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

_Λεσότο_ το έχει και ο Πάπυρος, _Λεσότο_ το λέω κι εγώ, αλλά φταίει η αγγλική προφορά, που πολλά _th_ τα θέλει να προφέρονται _t_. Πόσα όμως αγγλικά _th_ που προφέρονται _t_ δεν αντιστοιχούν σε ελληνικά [θ]; Γιατί να μην είναι _Lesoto_ αν είναι «Λεσότο»; Ερωτήματα που όσο κι αν είναι εύλογα δεν θα αλλάξουν την προτίμηση του ΥπΕξ, του Παπύρου ή της Βικιπαίδειας.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2009)

*Λεσόθο* στο ΛΝΕΓ, όπου η ετυμολόγηση δεν γίνεται από την ονομασία της γλώσσας σεσότο, αλλά από το όνομα της φυλής Σόθο (άρα να το Θ):


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα Ανθόνιο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2009)

Εγώ Λεσότο το έμαθα στο σχολείο. 
Είναι από τις λίγες λέξεις που στην αγγλική το th δεν προφέρεται ούτε /ð/ ούτε /θ/. Οι άλλες που θυμάμαι είναι ο Τάμεσης, ο Θωμάς, η Ταϋλάνδη και όλες σχεδόν οι ασιατικές και αφρικάνικες λέξεις, τοπωνυμια και ονόματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *Λεσόθο* στο ΛΝΕΓ, όπου η ετυμολόγηση δεν γίνεται από την ονομασία της γλώσσας σεσότο, αλλά από το όνομα της φυλής Σόθο (άρα να το Θ):



Η φυλή είναι οι Sotho, που μιλάνε Sesotho και το βασίλειό τους, που πολέμησε με τους Μπόερ στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, το γράφουν οι πηγές Basotho. Περιέργως, η αποικία του Στέμματος που προέκυψε, ήταν η Basutoland, χωρίς h.

Από ό,τι είδα στα αντίστοιχα άρθρα της αγγλικής και της γερμανικής βίκι, όλα αυτά τα th [t^h] :) προφέρονται μάλλον όπως to t στο two (ή ο αντίστοιχος συνηθισμένος γερμανικός και ολλανδικός φθόγγος).

Edit: Επιβεβαιώνοντας και όσα έγραψε στο μεταξύ πιο πάνω η ΣΒΕ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Θα ήταν πιο πειστική η προτίμηση του ΛΝΕΓ αν έλεγε τη γλώσσα «σεσόθο» (δηλ. «νοτιοσόθο»). Ο καβγάς γίνεται για το [tʰ], έτσι; Μιας click language.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Και δίπλα στις ειδοποιήσεις για το _Λεσότο ή Λεσόθο_, χώνεται κι ένα σπαμερομήνυμα που έγραφε «Δείτε τώρα την προσφορά της εβδομάδας». Περιττό να πω ότι διάβασα «προφορά της εβδομάδας».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2009)

Ο μόνος τρόπος τελικά να βγάλουμε άκρη για το πώς το λένε οι ίδιοι, είναι να ακούσουμε τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς τους: http://radiotime.com/region/c_101260/Lesotho.aspx. :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2009)

Μας ενδιαφέρει πώς προφέρεται το Lesotho στα αγγλικά, ή πώς το προφέρουν οι κάτοικοί του;

Τέλος πάντων, κι εγώ Λεσότο λέω ενστικτωδώς, γι' αυτό μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που τα Λεσόθο είναι υπερδιπλάσια.
(Μόλις είδα όμως πως όταν η αναζήτηση γίνεται με τη λέξη σε εισαγωγικά, τα "Λεσόθο" μένουν περίπου ίδια ενώ τα "Λεσότο" οκταπλασιάζονται. )

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ΥπΕξ ή της ΕΕ στην οποία μπορούμε να ανατρέχουμε για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; (βλ. και Καζακστάν vs Καζαχστάν)

Όταν βρείτε λίγο χρόνο, απαντήστε μου και για το Ιράν/Ιράκ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μας ενδιαφέρει πώς προφέρεται το Lesotho στα αγγλικά, ή πώς το προφέρουν οι κάτοικοί του;


Υποθέτω το δεύτερο.

Για το ΥπΕξ, βλ. ποστ #3 ανωτέρω.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2012)

Τελικά ούτε Λεσότο, ούτε Λεσόθο (αν και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η επίσημη ονομασία, πληροφοριακά τρίβια προσθέτω). Όλοι για Λεσούτου μιλάγανε (στο Λεσότο) και νόμιζα ότι δεν ακούω καλά και τελικά το ζήτημα λύθηκε ως εξής: το συνθετικό είναι -σούτου, Μπασούτου ο λαός, Λεσούτου η χώρα κλπ. Η ορθογραφία της γλώσσας καθορίστηκε το 19ο αιώνα από Γάλλους ιεραπόστολους και δεν πρέπει λέει να μας μπερδεύει το λατινικό αλφάβητο, οι Γάλλοι το προσάρμοσαν (εξευγένισαν τη γλώσσα από τα πρωτόγονα ου στα σικάτα ο, άραγε; ), άκουγαν λοιπόν -σούτου κι έγραφαν sotho. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Νίκελ, νομίζω δεν έχει κλικ-κλικ η γλώσσα τους. Αλλά και αυτές που έχουν τα μεταγράφουν με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και επειδή προχτές άκουγα έναν φυσικό ομιλητή, δεν τα έλεγε τόσο έντονα όσο στα διάφορα γιουτουμπάκια και άνετα συνεννοείσαι με το να τα προφέρεις σαν τη μεταγραφή τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα σου. Σε μακρινή αποστολή βρισκόσουν!

Κοιτάζω στο χάρτη εδώ και βλέπω ότι οι «κλικογλώσσες» είναι δυτικότερα.

Ψάχνω για _Λεσότο_ και _Λεσόθο_ σε σελίδες .za (Νότιας Αφρικής). Μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά _Λεσόθο_ σε σελίδες γνωριμιών. Ο Ζιμπάμπουε (δηλαδή ο Μητροπολίτης της Ζιμπάμπουε) λέει _Λεσότο_, αλλά δίπλα δίπλα λέει και _Σουανζέλαντς_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2012)

_Η αποστολη δεν έχει τελειώσει. Έχω λίγες μέρες ταξίδι ακόμα. _
Εννοεί τη Σουαζιλάνδη, τη χώρα των Σουάζι, ε;
Ορίστε και τα εγκυκλοπαιδικά: φύλο των Ζουλού, που γλύτωσε την εξαθλίωση και το απαρτχάιντ γιατι αρνήθηκε να γίνει μερος της Νοτιοαφρικανικής Ένωσης και έμεινε απλή, ανεξάρτητη αγγλικη αποικία. Παλιότερα που ο τζόγος ήταν παράνομος στη Νότια Αφρική η Σουαζιλάνδη ήταν το Λας Βέγκας της περιοχής, καζίνα, μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία κλπ. Τώρα έχει πέσει η ζήτηση, οπότε κοιτάνε να προσελκύσουν γενικό τουρισμό, σαφάρι, λουτρά (ελληνιστί σπα), πεζοπορία/ ορειβασία κλπ. Και γεγονος ειναι οτι έχει πράματα για τον τουρίστα. Έχει ένα φοβερό εθνικό λαογραφικο- ιστορικό μουσείο, δυο αίθουσες αλλά πολυ προσεγμένο και επιμορφωτικό, έχει κι ένα πολύ καλό μουσέιο φυσικής ιστορίας της Αφρικής στο ίδιο κτίριο, έχει να ψωνίσεις όλων των ειδών τα προιόντα χειροτεχνίας όλα fair trade, ανακυκλωμένα, βιοκαλλιέργειας κλπ, οι επιχειρήσεις οργανωμένες για εξαγωγές, και όλες με ιστοσελίδες και όλες δέχονται πιστωτικές με το μηχανάκι κλπ. Καθαριότητα παντού, και στις τουαλέτες που είναι συνήθως το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, κι οι άνθρωποι φιλικοί. Όχι δουλικά φιλικοί για τον τουρίστα αλλά πραγματικά φιλικοί, αγνωστοι περνάνε στο δρόμο και χαιρετιούνται και σε χαιρετανε. Και η εξυπηρέτηση είναι άψογη παντου. 
Φυσικά έχει όλα τα προβλήματα των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών, από πολιτική διαφθορά μέχρι ειτζ. Αλλα δεν μπορείς να μη συγκρίνεις με το τι βλέπει ο τουρίστας στην Ελλάδα και να πεις γιατί γαμώτο. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, στη Σουαζιλάνδη ξαναπήγαινα ευχαρίστως. Ίσως και με ιχ, αφού λέει η χώρα έχει μόνο δύο ραντάρ κι άμα σε πιάσουν το πρόστιμο είναι 60 σουαζινομίσματα (πεντέξι ευρώ, όχι μεγάλο ποσό και για τους ίδιους), και άμα φας πρόστιμο δεν ξαναπληρώνεις πρόστιμο την ίδια μέρα, αρκεί να δείξεις την απόδειξη στον τροχονόμο. Μ'άλλα λόγια η άδεια για να τρέχεις κοστίζει ένα εξηνταρι τη μέρα (δείπνο στο ξενοδοχείο ήταν 60-120). Οι άνθρωποι είναι έμποροι. Όλα τα σφάζουν όλα τα μαχαιρώνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ το 

 αναφέρει αυτολεξεί (οπότε μην βαράτε εμένα για τα περί αγγλικότερης προφοράς :)): «Στις 4 Οκτωβρίου 1966 κηρύχθηκε ανεξάρτητο κράτος με την ονομασία *Λεσότο *(ή *Λεσόθο *στην πιο αγγλική προφορά του), που σημαίνει "Η χώρα των Σότο".» Από την άλλη το παραπάνω βιβλίο αναφέρει ότι πρωτεύουσα είναι η *Μαζέρου*, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) την έχει *Μασερού*. SBE!!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Πάντως, οι Άγγλοι που λένε Λεσούτου για τη χώρα λένε και Μασίρου για την πρωτεύουσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Πωπω, αυτά δεν είναι αγγλικά, είναι πορτογαλικά!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πωπω, αυτά δεν είναι αγγλικά, είναι πορτογαλικά!



http://el.forvo.com/search/lesoto/pt/


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Και:
http://www.forvo.com/search/lesotho/en/


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Δεν είναι αγγλικά, είναι Σούτου 
Το λεξικό της Οξφόρδης παντως έχει και αγγλική και αμερικανικη προφορά με ου, ιδού. 
Και ο λαός Μπασούτου και οι κάτοικοι Μασούτου (όχι μουσουτού, γιατί άραγε; )

Το "αγγλικότερο" Λεσό*Θ*ο, μόνο κανέναν άσχετο αμερικανό μπορώ να φανταστώ να το λέει, κατά το Άν*Θ*ονι. 
Κι αυτή η Γερμανίδα παντως τα λέει τα ου


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πωπω, αυτά δεν είναι αγγλικά, είναι πορτογαλικά!



Αν ήταν πορτογαλικά δεν θα ήταν κάτι σαν λεσjούτου;



SBE said:


> Το "αγγλικότερο" Λεσό*Θ*ο, μόνο κανέναν άσχετο αμερικανό μπορώ να φανταστώ να το λέει, κατά το Άν*Θ*ονι.
> Κι αυτή η Γερμανίδα παντως τα λέει τα ου



Ίσως, αλλά μπορεί να έχουν δίκιο οι Αμερικάνοι που έχουν απλοποιήσει τα _th_ που ηχούν _τ_, σε _t_. Προχθές πάλι τσακωνόμουν με τον αδερφό μου για τον Stephen King που δεν εννοεί να καταλάβει ότι είναι Στήβεν και όχι Στέφεν και νομίζει ότι το Steven είναι διαφορετικό όνομα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει ν' αρχίσετε να μην παίρνετε τοις μετρητοίς τα ΑΣΤΕΙΑ μου!


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 29, 2012)

Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να ακούσουμε και μια ενδιάμεση προφορά, σίγουρα όμως δεν θα αποδιδόταν γραπτά ως [tʰ] (όπως έδειξε ο Nickel), με το χρησιμοποιούμενο ελληνικό αλφάβητο.

Με αφορμή το Λεσότ(θ)ο, θα αναφερθώ και σε άλλα τοπωνύμια, λέγοντας ότι η προφορά τους μεταφέρεται λιγότερο ή περισσότερο τροποποιημένη από την τοπική γλώσσα, σε συνάρτηση με την ικανότητα άρθρωσης ορισμένων φθόγγων (πχ δ, θ, φ) των αλλοδαπών ομιλούντων. Όπως επομένως μπορούν οι περισσότεροι να προφέρουν (ή πιστεύουν ότι προφέρεται) μια λέξη, νομίζω πως γράφεται και καθιερώνεται.
Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ακούσουμε την προφορά τέτοιων λέξεων από τους κατοίκους τους, όπως πρότεινε παραπάνω ο *Zazula*. Εγώ εξεπλάγην όταν έμαθα πόσο διαφορετικά προφέρεται το Oslo στα νορβηγικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει ν' αρχίσετε να μην παίρνετε τοις μετρητοίς τα ΑΣΤΕΙΑ μου!



Ενδιαφέρουσα διατύπωση. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι "...να σταματήσετε να παίρνετε..."; Καλά, καλά, σταματάω.


----------

